# best Covering White Semi-Gloss?



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

ANY paint would be better than what you are using.:laughing:


----------



## jonathan03 (Dec 30, 2008)

Well I know Behr is budget, but its not super budget. Walmart sells much worse paint. I have good luck with all varieties except untinted semi-glass white for Behr. I am painting apartments so its a budget project. I'm basically looking for the cheapest thing just to get by having to coat no more than twice. I kilz first so its not like I'm trying to hide some dark color.


----------



## adam1885282 (Feb 12, 2010)

Walmart sells worse paint! So does Toys R Us, but I wouldn't buy paint there any more than HD/Lowes. Dedicated paint stores exist for a reason. No, they don't just have a bunch of idiots hoodwinked into paying too much for paint. Behr is universally recognized by pros as garbage. "Real" paint will cost $10 more per gallon, but you use 1/2 as much.

Go to Sherwilliam Williams, Benjamin Moore, or Pittsburg Paints. They all have contractor products which hide well, even in white. Also, they will sell you a primer that is better than Kilz for not much more $. They also have reps who can answer your question.

MORE IMPORTANTLY, if you're using Kilz and two coats still don't hide, you're either using EXCEPTIONALLY crummy paint (which you are), or you're got a prep problem. Are you sanding? If the paint was already gloss/semi, you've got to knock it down first. You could just be pushing paint around like you're painting ice. Also, depending on humidity, make sure you're letting it dry properly.

Good luck.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

adam1885282 said:


> Walmart sells worse paint! So does Toys R Us, but I wouldn't buy paint there any more than HD/Lowes. Dedicated paint stores exist for a reason. No, they don't just have a bunch of idiots hoodwinked into paying too much for paint. Behr is universally recognized by pros as garbage. "Real" paint will cost $10 more per gallon, but you use 1/2 as much.
> 
> Go to Sherwilliam Williams, Benjamin Moore, or Pittsburg Paints. They all have contractor products which hide well, even in white. Also, they will sell you a primer that is better than Kilz for not much more $. They also have reps who can answer your question.
> 
> ...


 
If he is using any Kilz product except the original oil then he is starting with crap and adding more crap to it.:laughing:


----------



## adam1885282 (Feb 12, 2010)

But I still don't think the kilz is the problem here.


----------



## PaintinNC (Feb 20, 2010)

Cheap paint isn't cheap if you have to use a ton of coats and it lasts a year or two.........buy good paint!


----------



## jonathan03 (Dec 30, 2008)

Yes I always use oil based kilz first on everything. Then one coat of Behr ceiling or Behr flat wall does the trick. It will cover enough even for dark color changes. I think the cheap Behr is great for flat walls and ceilings.

The problem I had was the semi-gloss from Behr put on Kilz. It would take multiple coats to cover since Kilz is a different white than Behr semi-gloss. I got a gallon of Benjamin Moore for $50 and it worked great. One coat and done. 

I only care about the coverage for the most part since I have rental property. The main thing is painting quick with as few coats as possible. One primer and one finish seem to be about the best I can ask for. That really isn't bad at all considering how dirty many of the houses are after move-out from kitchen grease etc. There are knicks in the wall too so I assume I have to paint anyway. I don't think I need the longest lasting or the best quality paint, but I do need the one that gives me the fewest coats. I need to get done painting ASAP to avoid losing rent.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

adam1885282 said:


> But I still don't think the kilz is the problem here.


No , the Behr semi is the biggest problem, is is absolute garbage, as stated it takes 3,4,5 coats to cover white over white, WHY? You got me.


----------



## brenda o (Sep 25, 2009)

*i have some gloss type wallboard that is white*

with a texture to it. It is original material in a mobile home. I have painted the bathroom and the shine and texture came through. Now I'm painting the living area and put in wood floors so do not want white paint anymore on these walls anymore, especially if the shimmer is going to come through. The texture is barely noticable but it is there. WHat primer can I use, I want a flat or satin finish with the color coat. Thanks


----------



## jonathan03 (Dec 30, 2008)

I like Kilz Oil based. What primer for the best coverage do the pros use? I always thought kilz was good and it covers most things, but sometimes I need to come back and roll over a second time on just the bad spots. It dries so fast though its not bad.


----------



## brenda o (Sep 25, 2009)

i'll check it out but then do i have to use an oil based paint for my color choice?


----------



## jonathan03 (Dec 30, 2008)

Oil base is just the primer. You can use latex on it. Oil base good for sticking to shinney paint as you described though.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

chrisn said:


> You got me.


And I, for one, am GLAD we have you here Chris. 
Thank You! You've been a big help to lots of our members.... Po) 
(yeah, myself included...)

DM


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

DangerMouse said:


> And I, for one, am GLAD we have you here Chris.
> Thank You! You've been a big help to lots of our members.... Po)
> (yeah, myself included...)
> 
> DM


 
Well, thanks, you made me blush.:blush:


----------

